

FireTune - speed optimizer for Mozilla Firefox. - iamjosh
http://firyfriends.blogspot.com/2009/10/firetune-speed-optimizer-for-mozilla.html
FireTune is freeware utility from TotalIdea software to improve the speed of MozillaFirefox.Browsing speed can be rapidly increased with other many options within the browser.<p>But rather this is One click Optimization with FireTune.This not only tweaks the values of delay,pipelining but also some innermost configurations to improve it's peek performance.<p>FireTune supports Firefox v1.x,2.x,3.x.This not only optimizes but also synchronize Firefox performance with Computer speed so as to prevent the browser from sudden crash that can be due to over processor speed or memory utilized by the browser.<p>It has 6 options ranges from Fast/Slow Computer with Faster/Slower connections so as to suitable for all low as well as high performance computers.Just select your Browser profile and Click Tune it button to optimize
======
iamjosh
FireTune is freeware utility from TotalIdea software to improve the speed of
Mozilla Firefox.Browsing speed can be rapidly increased with other many
options within the browser.

But rather this is One click Optimization with FireTune.This not only tweaks
the values of delay,pipelining but also some innermost configurations to
improve it's peek performance.

FireTune supports Firefox v1.x,2.x,3.x.This not only optimizes but also
synchronize Firefox performance with Computer speed so as to prevent the
browser from sudden crash that can be due to over processor speed or memory
utilized by the browser.

It has 6 options ranges from Fast/Slow Computer with Faster/Slower connections
so as to suitable for all low as well as high performance computers.Just
select your Browser profile and Click Tune it button to optimize

